# Free Tivo with dead hard drive



## guitar8222 (Jan 28, 2008)

I was offered a free SD DVR-40, but it has a dead hard drive. I have some extra hard drives sitting and I am very computer literate. Is there any way to get a fresh drive working without using an original drive. Is there any one who offers a downloadable image?

Also, if I get it working do I just pay direct tv's $5 dvr charge or do I have to pay tivo's fees? 

I searched around and didn't see an answer, so I am sorry if this is a common noob question.

Edit: Ok, well I found mfslive6b-with-62small.iso This is all I need correct? Will the tivo update itself via direct tv? And do I just add a dvr receiver to my plan?


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake_display.cfm


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The easiest way to get an image is Instantcake. 

You will have to pay the DVR fee on top of your DirecTV fees to use it. You pay that to DirecTV. You pay nothing to TiVo.


----------



## guitar8222 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks, I don't mind so long as I don't have to pay Tivo and direct tv. $20 isn't that bad. Thanks a lot.


----------

